# Chapman Waitlist Support Group 2022



## bzgwl23

Hi guys!

This is my second year applying to the Chapman Producing program and getting a waitlist again, feeling frustrated😭.

I want to ask how many of you have got waitlisted from Chapman? Especially for the producing program.


----------



## 123321

I’m waitlisted for the directing program.


----------



## mel_val

I'm waitlisted - MFA Film & TV Producing


----------



## Shirley Z

waitlisted - MFA Film & TV Producing (I believe there's a lot😐)


----------



## Chris W

FYI there are stats from our database on acceptance off of waitlist in the additional stats for supporting members on the pages below:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing) Acceptance Rate






55%

Admitted
40   out of   73   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
3   out of   73   Waitlisted



41%

*Not Admitted*
30   out of   73   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing Acceptance Rate






46%

Admitted
18   out of   39   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
9   out of   39   Waitlisted



31%

*Not Admitted*
12   out of   39   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






70%

Admitted
52   out of   74   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
13   out of   74   Waitlisted



12%

*Not Admitted*
9   out of   74   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Editing) Acceptance Rate






76%

Admitted
19   out of   25   Admitted



8%

Waitlisted
2   out of   25   Waitlisted



16%

*Not Admitted*
4   out of   25   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing Acceptance Rate






64%

Admitted
39   out of   61   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
11   out of   61   Waitlisted



18%

*Not Admitted*
11   out of   61   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Cinematography) Acceptance Rate






78%

Admitted
21   out of   27   Admitted



11%

Waitlisted
3   out of   27   Waitlisted



11%

*Not Admitted*
3   out of   27   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to add your applications to our database if you haven't already.



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## bzgwl23

Shirley Z said:


> waitlisted - MFA Film & TV Producing (I believe there's a lot😐)


Have you been interviewed？I saw there are many waitlisted without an interview. Trying to figure it out what happened…


----------



## KaylaD

same here//also without interview


123321 said:


> I’m waitlisted for the directing program.


----------



## 123321

KaylaD said:


> same here//also without interview


I had a friend who also got waitlisted by Chapman last year. He didn't hear anything back from the school until August and then found out there was no seat left for him. THATS HELL OF A LONG TIME TO WAIT. I guess to put all our hope on this waitlist thing is just not reliable. Luckily I was also interviewed by the Columbia program. Anxiously waiting.


----------



## KaylaD

123321 said:


> I had a friend who also got waitlisted by Chapman last year. He didn't hear anything back from the school until August and then found out there was no seat left for him. THATS HELL OF A LONG TIME TO WAIT. I guess to put all our hope on this waitlist thing is just not reliable. Luckily I was also interviewed by the Columbia program. Anxiously waiting.


LOL we R in another SAME page now I'm also waiting for CU and I bet it comes out today


----------



## 123321

KaylaD said:


> LOL we R in another SAME page now I'm also waiting for CU and I bet it comes out today


Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel_val

Hi all, I just wanted to ask what your opinions are in sending a Letter of Continued Interest? I have not seen anyone really speak about this as a move that waitlisted applicants may take for Chapman film programs so I'm conflicted on whether to send one. Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## bzgwl23

Hi guys I have been pulled off the waitlist for the Producing program today. Don't lose hope!


----------



## mel_val

bzgwl23 said:


> Hi guys I have been pulled off the waitlist for the Producing program today. Don't lose hope!


Congratulations! I'm still keeping holding onto hope that I hear good news! 
Question - were you interviewed prior to being waitlisted or at all? I'm assuming those who were interviewed and waitlisted are looked at first.


----------



## bzgwl23

mel_val said:


> Congratulations! I'm still keeping holding onto hope that I hear good news!
> Question - were you interviewed prior to being waitlisted or at all? I'm assuming those who were interviewed and waitlisted are looked at first.


Yes I had the interview. Last year I got waitlisted without interview and didn’t get in, so I think the interview is also an important factor  when they look for candidates in the waitlist. But don’t lose hope if you didn’t get one, the situation is different every year.


----------



## bennychen31

Hi guys!
I got waitlisted for film production directing emphasis for transfer. I was very nervous and still think I did poorly during the interview with Dodge which I think was the reason I got put on the waitlist. The waiting process has been quite tough since I didn't have time to apply to NYU and CalArts so that leaves me to USC or Chapman as I'm still waiting to hear back from USC as well. 
Anyway, I hope everyone gets into the school they dream of!!


----------



## bennychen31

Is there any transfer applicant already heard back or pull out from the waitlist yet?


----------

